# Redfish in the sound-5/9



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tides looked good for wading today so I decided to head out to my spot. Arrived around 2:30 and there was no one around. Got on the spot and had a kayaker come by and we talked for a bit. He gave me some useful info about where he had been seeing the fish, and while talking I hook up to a good one. Play with it for a few and then put it in the basket. While fighting it, I saw it had 6 or so friends following it around. Cool sight to see but couldn't find them again. 

Decided to move down a little ways to a different area and the reds were all over it. Was feeling taps as I was retrieving the lure, so I paused it and one smoked it. It came in with 10 or so reds following it and they went right back out where they came from. Ended up catching 8 slots in a row and a couple trout right after. Ended the day with 13 reds, from 21-26" and 2 trout. Kept the first 2 reds I caught and the trout. Left around 5:30. 

Water had a slight stain to it but was pretty clear. The reds were hanging out in the sand next to grass and the trout were in deeper grass. Used my Rapala Xrap all day and they were eating it good. 

Here's a couple pics back at the house.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great report and nice bag!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice haul! Which spot was this again?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Very good, I guess it is that time of year again..nice catch!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had an intense three hours of fishing. Good job!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hell yah Bud well done as always. Sounds like U had fun and kicked butt. Thats a good day in anyones book and a nice chapter to the spring of 2015. Cant wait to read more


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice when you can get on the slots like that. Good trip & report !


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! It was real intense for a few minutes while they were biting good. Trying to unhook fast to get another cast in there almost ended badly with a hook in the hand. 
Summer is almost here and I can't wait, favorite time of year to fish. The reds will be here like this until September, with small schools moving around everywhere. Hopefully the big trout will move in the area soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DING DING DING!!! I hear a dinner bell!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> DING DING DING!!! I hear a dinner bell!!!! Congrats!


You know that's right. Was awesome on the grill!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

That was me on the yak. Glad you tore them up - was a fun day on the flats


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool man, thanks for saying something. Yeah it was a perfect day with ideal conditions. Your info was right on and that's usually where I find them. That whole area is about to be full of fish in another month or so. I'm sure Ill see you out there again sometime. Thanks again.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

You guys that have the flats in the sound figured out are magic men to me. I grew up fishing the flats South of Tallahassee and would have considered flats fishing to be my bread and butter before fishing in the sound. I just can't seem to figure it out. Sure, I pick off a few trout here or there and the occasional red, but I have never had a "good" day out there and get skunked more often than not. 

I read a lot of the info on here and have considerable experience of my own, but I just can't get it figured out. 

I've been killing it offshore lately, so I'll probably being focusing on that for a little while... But I know that flats will be calling me home soon. 

Maybe I can trade an offshore trip for a few pointers to aid my learning curve in the sound.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

I know how ya feel Nole. I've been a member on the forums for a while and use it for research more than posting because i usually don't have much to post about...

Members on here definitely make it look much easier than it really is.

Nice group of fish OP


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> You guys that have the flats in the sound figured out are magic men to me. I grew up fishing the flats South of Tallahassee and would have considered flats fishing to be my bread and butter before fishing in the sound. I just can't seem to figure it out. Sure, I pick off a few trout here or there and the occasional red, but I have never had a "good" day out there and get skunked more often than not.
> 
> I read a lot of the info on here and have considerable experience of my own, but I just can't get it figured out.
> 
> ...


I'd be glad to help you find them one day, no trip exchange needed. I usually wade during summer so be prepared to get wet. I'm usually alone so some company would be cool. Shoot me a PM sometime and we can figure something out. 

Thanks Chris for the kind words. It takes some time but you'll get it figured out.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeff call me im hittin the water this afternoon fishing flats then lights at night ur welcome to join


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Josh- thanks bro, stuck at work right now but if I get off early enough I will definitely give you a call


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

JB: If a partner had been w/ you on this wade and had made a cast out past the location of the Red you were bringing in - A DOUBLE HOOK-UP FOR SURE!!!

Nice fish and report.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> JB: If a partner had been w/ you on this wade and had made a cast out past the location of the Red you were bringing in - A DOUBLE HOOK-UP FOR SURE!!!
> 
> Nice fish and report.


DE- Thanks. Yep, would have been instant hookups every time. They school like this all summer so there will be more chances. Love when they get fired up like that and bite on every cast. 
Im so spur if the moment when it comes to getting out there its hard to make plans to meet up with someone to fish with. Hopefully I can find someone to go with me one day:whistling:


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I'd be glad to help you find them one day, no trip exchange needed. I usually wade during summer so be prepared to get wet. I'm usually alone so some company would be cool. Shoot me a PM sometime and we can figure something out.
> 
> Thanks Chris for the kind words. It takes some time but you'll get it figured out.


Sounds good to me. I'll have to take you up on the offer. Do you only wade or would you be opposed to going on a boat? Either way- we'll have to make it work one of these days.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll have to take you up on the offer. Do you only wade or would you be opposed to going on a boat? Either way- we'll have to make it work one of these days.


Definitely not opposed to going on a boat, but this spot is best fished on foot in my opinion. Have boats pull in on me regularly and it just shuts the bite down. It's mostly very shallow where i cast from, but have to walk through a few deeper spots to get to the good stuff. Wading in the summer also helps keep you cool when its 100 degrees. 
There's plenty of spots to hit by boat though if you wanted to go that route. Shoot me a PM when you get ready, weekends are usually open except when there's a bass tournament. During the week it is spur of the moment. Either way we can make it work. Thanks


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyone can catch Bulls but it takes some knowledge to consistently catch slots.. Nice work man!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------

